# SMOKETOBERFEST - Kansas City, KS  Oct 26-27



## awt001 (Sep 27, 2012)

Register @  http://smoketoberfest.compbbq.com/

This is a first year contest (following KCBS Rules) and our prize pool will grow with each team that registers (after the first 10).

*Grand Champion - $500*

*Reserve Grand Champion - $250*

*(must cook all 4 categories; Chicken, Pork Ribs, Pork Shoulder and Brisket to qualify Grand and Reserve Champion)*

*$50 for first in each class *
[h2]We have the the four main KCBS categories plus "Anything Butt" on Saturday[/h2]
Entry fee $25 per category or $100 for all 5

Site Size 18x18 (Included) | 27x36 - $25.00 | 36x54 - $50.00

(basic power will be available but you will need extension cords (12/2) additional space is available

*There are vendor spaces available as well!  contact 913-207-5099data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAABAAAAAQCAYAAAAf8/9hAAAACXBIWXMAAA7EAAAOxAGVKw4bAAAAIGNIUk0AAHolAACAgwAA+f8AAIDpAAB1MAAA6mAAADqYAAAXb5JfxUYAAAKLSURBVHjadJPfS5NhFMe/21xvuhXRyJAZroiSrJnbRdT7vrAf5HBaK5RABmEEwQIvkpZ/QRcWXdSFw5soKaF0F7qZeLO13mGBDpQsf5CoxVKHOt0Pctp2uvEdrzG/V+c553w/54HnPDIiQiGpPMETABoB2AAYd9MRAMMAvGmX+RcAyAoBVJ7gZQDtABworH4AHWmX+bOMZdkjCoXiUzabvcAwzPSsob5p/VTNY9GcdpnxdmYZ9wJThSCtCr1e/4XjuNPd3d1KjUZzaGbI27ysqzGQoggAsLa1A7ehArrDxfDNr0oBlQB+wmKxbJFEL968SxoamsjkHaPU9l9piUo6A0RE1DG2QCWdASrpDAzJM5kMI8XecdjVxfEl+K9dxFgsgUvvR6HyBKHyBAEATyKLeGSsENuNcqk5kUjEGm7fzcYqr0ClVODl99+YXEvl6+c1amjVe+ahiGGYaUEQKnmeh91uL43rqheixjpdmzCL11er0PcjhrTLvMfUJsyKYUSeyWQ6enp6tgCgrKxsfbP8bB8AdE1G89cOReMAgOv+Cag8QXRNRkXAsDwcDr+am5tLCYKA3t7eo2dG+1vVK/MfpRPtA+MIReMYaKj+/xm9MiICx3EmpVL5wefzFavValis1u1vvHMkdfykCQC0kSGUTo+Ajmnx1dSC7IGD+UUCEYGIwLKsyWazrSeTSSIiMpnNf7Ttz5+ec96fr7/VnE0mk+QfHMzV3WjcKH/4rEr05QGFIA6HY4llWRLPRER+v3/HYrFMFQSIkNra2tVQKJSlfcSyLO0LECFWq3XF6XRGA4HAptTsdrsXeZ6fEHtl+31nAOA4rkUulz/I5XL63dQGgHEAN8Ph8AYA/BsAt4ube4GblQIAAAAASUVORK5CYII=*

Do you want the "BEST SPOT" then join in the Raffle, the winner will get the "BEST SPOT" and $100 back!
[h2]Breakfast on Saturday will be provided![/h2][h2]Our goal is to make this event one that you'll look forward to coming back to every year.[/h2]
*Other events the evening of the 26th include, live music, carnival, craft fair, trunk or treat and great food - *


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks like a fun time


----------



## roller (Sep 27, 2012)

There you go !!!


----------

